# At the vet now



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

I woke up this morning to check on Eliza and it looked like she was barely breathing. I touched her and nothing happened. I got her out of her cage to check on her and she woke up, but she didn't stand. Her legs feel limp and she crawls instead of standing. She was really cold but I've been warming her up. We had an appointment with the vet Thursday but I was too worried to wait. I decided to miss school this morning and bring her to the vet. We're waiting for them to open right now. Any idea what's wrong with her? The temp in my room last night was about 70 degrees and she was running when I went to sleep last night. She was also eating and drinking normally. Her poop has finally turned brown and she was urinating just fine as well. She was originally going to the vet for her excessive sneezing.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Too many possibilities. Could be that her sneezing has turned into a URI or may be something else. Its a good thing that you are waiting at the vets. Good luck! Quills crossed here that the vet figures out what is going on and a quick round of meds will fix everything.


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just left the vet's. They wanted to keep her for observation and so they could consult with a zoologist down at LSU. They don't have much experience with hedgehogs but they We're the only ones close. I'm hoping that everything goes well and they keep an eye on her.


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

Another question- does the sneezing have anything to do with being lethargic? The vet also said they would put her on antibiotics for the sneezing.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

70 degrees is too cold. Maybe she tried to hibernate? Hence the coldness, being lethargic, and usually they get an URI as well (sneezing). But you said she was still eating, I thought that they stopped eating if they tried to hibernate (not sure about that though) so it could be something else. I hope they'll find out soon and that she'll be okay!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto, 70 degrees is too cold and she was probably starting to attempt hibernation. She could very well have been fine early on so was eating and normal before she got cold. It does sound like she has a URI as well. Sending prayers for her.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Hopefully they know enough to keep her at about 75 degrees.. it scares me that some vets dont even know the basics about hedgehogs.


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

I keep reassuring myself that it was just hibernation. Her legs were completely limp ( not sure if I mentioned that). They said they would put her on antibiotics. I made a point to make sure that she would be warm. Really hoping everything goes well. I'm so scared right now. Thanks for all the help and thoughts.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you have an heating source at home, or not? 

I hope she'll do better when she's kept a bit warmer!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope your little one gets better soon and that it was nothing serious. Keep us updated please!


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

Talked to the vet and they put her on antibiotics. I'm going to pick her up in a few minutes. I'll post again when I find out what the vet says!


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

The vets gave antibiotics and didn't mention much about her legs. Her back legs feel completely limp and she sprawls them out sometimes when laying down. She's using her front legs properly though. It frustrates me that the vet obviously didn't address this issue.


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

Her legs aren't functioning at all anymore and she's having trouble swallowing.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

What was the vet's diagnoses? You mentioned he gave her antibiotics, but for what?


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

URI, but there's more to it than that. She's having to open her mouth to breath now and I'm afraid she isn't going to make it.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Blake318 said:


> URI, but there's more to it than that. She's having to open her mouth to breath now and I'm afraid she isn't going to make it.


I would call your vets emergency number and if they don't have one, then call your emergency vet and ask what to do. It sounds like she's struggling and should be seen by someone soon.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with Rainy. Sounds like she really needs to see an emergency vet now.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I really hope she doesn't suffer for any longer, I specially hope you get emergency attention well capacitated to treat whatever she is struggling with. My best wishes!


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

The emergency vet was about 40 minutes away. Nothing could be done. She passed away laying down in my lap. I'm going to miss her dearly. Thanks for all the support everyone.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. That must have been so difficult for you. I'm praying for you and for your hurting. HUGS.


----------



## SalaamDementia (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  I've been checking back on this thread all day hoping for good news. My thoughts are with you. At least she passed with you to comfort her and is no longer suffering. :hug:


----------



## Blake318 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. It has been an extremely difficult evening. It doesn't feel normal to be in bed right now and not hearing her walk around.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  I now how it feels. You will get used to it soon though, but the pain has to fade away. I hope your okay.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

That's rough and I'm sorry to hear this. I've been rooting for her, but at least she didn't suffer for many days or months, she went quickly on you where she felt safe and loved. You did all you can you caught it quick, got her right into the vet, and started to head to the er vet when you realized something still wasn't right. You were a great hedgie parent try not to beat yourself up sometimes things just happen that we can't control. She'll always be with you. My condolences.


----------

